
Pakistan on Pace to Become Third-Largest Nuclear Power - frade33
http://www.voanews.com/content/report-pakistan-third-largest-nuclear-power/2935812.html
======
frade33
Ok there is a lesson for us too (startups)., when you are a small, and can not
fight conventional war with bigger competitors, you have to be unconventional.
or simply nuke your competitors don't compete them if you want to stand a
chance

anyhow more: [http://www.hindustantimes.com/world/pakistan-could-be-
world-...](http://www.hindustantimes.com/world/pakistan-could-be-world-s-3rd-
biggest-nuclear-power-in-10-yrs/story-yqG5CyOVSzw8JImIL37blK.html)

